# The Feds raided my house....what did I miss in the



## WeaponXxX (Dec 3, 2007)

So....Like Nov 4th the Feds raided my house and took everything ... good news is I hired an army of lawyers to back me which means I got most my hardware back ... bad news being I'm broke ... and somewhat sad news is they took my movie and TV collection spanning about 1000 DVDs... anyway I am not gonna talk about why the feds raided me ... mainly cause they don't want me to .... which kind of kills the whole idea of freedom of speech ... looks like I missed Contra 4 and MK on the DS... what else have I missed in the past 30 days?


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, you missed mario party, all of the new mods, mthrnite is now a supervisor, umm, super mario galaxy(perhaps?). But unless they have a warrant feds aren't allowed to raid your house. It's against the fourth amendment.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 3, 2007)

A shocking turn of events, child porn is illegal


----------



## zeppo (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> A shocking turn of events, child porn is illegal



What are you talking about? That's not funny (I don't think you're serious..).


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm suggesting that's why the feds raided his house


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2007)

I lol'd at the topic because knowing my luck that will be me some day.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 3, 2007)

Jeezus WeaponXxX! That's awful, I hope you sue their asses off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In a somewhat ironic twist of events last last, _last night_, I was wondering where you had been recently.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy crap? Seriously? I thought this was some kind of joke but it's not in the testing area.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 3, 2007)

wow the feds raided your house? and i was worried of having the US-Navy triend to invade my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








dude that makes me wanna stop my DVD collection and my Ps2 collections and my rom collections, things like that really scare me you know :\


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Holy crap? Seriously? I thought this was some kind of joke but it's not in the testing area.


Wow, I thought it was there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good you're back WeaponXxX!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 4, 2007)

Well Ace I'd love to sue someones ass off but the person who made the false claim is poor as shit as for the feds they came in looking for something that was not piracy related but they had a warrant to seize all my shit, they took both wiis, my ps3 and my 360, they took all my towers, my monitors, my printers, my jump drives, my externals and a shit load of DVDs. They cant give me back my DVDs cause its contraband... but I got everything else back today. I was not selling piracy so I am pretty sure the feds won't fuck with me over that matter plus my lawyers kick some pretty good ass. Anyway everybody glad to be back!  I got some work to catch up on... then I'll be more active once again.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 4, 2007)

Scary... what was the warrant for? And did you have any piracy shit? (your DVDs...)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Scary... what was the warrant for? And did you have any piracy shit? (your DVDs...)



i don't think he will say, unless he does, because im all ears  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smiley inappropriate?


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

You obviously missed the fact that everyone put on their Christmas hat but you


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Scary... what was the warrant for? And did you have any piracy shit? (your DVDs...)
> ...


Ohhh I understand now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Missed the fifth sentence in the topic post. Sorry.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 4, 2007)

man, that really really sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, at least you got most of your stuff back, good to have you back


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 4, 2007)

You missed BoneWanker and TrinkleDrinker and KnobGobbler


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2007)

Just glad they had nothing to pin on you X.  The movies can be replaced.  Your presence definitely can not.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that WeaponXxX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope things will work out for you


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> You're the dude that advertised trying to get married for US residency on a public forum, right?
> 
> Small wonder you'd end up getting pinched for something.


Most of the members on this board are advertising the fact that they are piratin' games.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG!, too bad about tour stuff, this is definetely a NOT funny matter.
The weird thing is everytime you post, you seem more and more like a super hero / triple xXx type of guy. 
In any case, everything turns out OK. Take care dude.

In other news, you missed veho's sudden transformation into a one-winged bat!


----------



## Harsky (Dec 4, 2007)

Shame to hear about it. 1000 DVDs... that must be years of collection you won't be seeing again. 

Maybe I should get going in backing everything to a portable HDD and then locking that up in a safe.

Wonder what kind of lawyer you'll get? Ask for a Mr P Wright. HE CAN SAVE THE DAY


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 4, 2007)

/slaps Taras 

ps. edit your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they may be watching  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (seriously)

well good to have ye back. 

SUE SUE SUE SUE!! 

Im quite paranoid about the feds busting my house... kinda scary to see it happen to someone here


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2007)

Say what you want about 'em...
.. havin' a strong lawyer is a damn fine thing.

Good luck, bruh.


----------



## Foie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that.  Let's hope nothing bad happens.  

Any tips you could give us to make sure we don't get busted?


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 4, 2007)

For those wondering, no if the FBI raids your house under said search warrant (e.g. Virus writing) then they can seize everything but they cannot charge you extraneous evidence (e.g. seizing pirated games) because it was not declared in the warrant. It would be considered contraband and then they can a.) hold it indefinetly, b.) destroy it c.) find a way to use to prove their causation in the warrant (big gamble). Since you have not been barred from internet use then it can not be 1.) file sharing 2.) Music, Game, or Video pirating, 3.) Hacking or 4.) Virus writing or 5.) Pornography (illicit). Any of those get you banned for a long time. So, how you came about losing all your gear is quite intriguing. Please let us know as soon as the moratorium is lifted (which should be after the formal charge).


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 4, 2007)

No porn....hacking...pirating...



TERRORIST!


----------



## Nero (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> wow the feds raided your house? and i was worried of having the US-Navy triend to invade my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go get an external HD, and store all your Pirate shit on there. That way, if the feds come, you can hide the HD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sucks WeaponXxX.. I hope everything turns out alright. I'd be really pissed if someone just kicked down my door and started taking my belongings.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Foie (Dec 4, 2007)

BTW, wanna tell the story?  Was it like 2 men in black suits just showing up to your door one day?  

If you don't want to, that's completely fine.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 4, 2007)

Have any pics of the party van?


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> BTW, wanna tell the story?Â Was it like 2 men in black suits just showing up to your door one day?Â
> 
> If you don't want to, that's completely fine.



I don't know. Whenever I hear feds raiding a house. I always imagine like, a swat team busting out the windows and throwing in smoke grenades and then blowing off my roof and and then coming in from a helicopter above coming down on ropes.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 4, 2007)

That's crazy Weapon...damn, must've been really rough times for you.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, wanna tell the story?Â Was it like 2 men in black suits just showing up to your door one day?Â
> ...



Tehe, that's what I think too.  I think I watched too much SWAT.


----------



## Nero (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, wanna tell the story?Â Was it like 2 men in black suits just showing up to your door one day?Â
> ...








 LMFAO, same here!

And 2 guys dressed like the MiB kicking down my doors.

I think I need to lay off the TV and Movies.

~Nero


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

I always pictured being chloroformed and waking up with my stuff missing and my boxers on backwards


----------



## nileyg (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello, OiNK
Nice to see you again...


----------



## Jhongerkong (Dec 4, 2007)

Was it like that episode of Seinfeld when Jerry has a dream that the FBI found out he had illegal cable?


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 4, 2007)

Prolly LSD b/ computers can be made to controll proper tempatures to create lsd with the correct hardware! OR child porn like a sicko...

@NILEYG 
-Why did u post that, it wasnt him, he lives in Chicago(My hometown)


Edit: Posts edited together, duplicate deleted. Don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow.  That sucks.  Hope the FBI never does that to me.  I do enough crap around here but I do alot of legit stuff too.  Most of my "pirating" is for personal reasons and not given out to others.  I avoid the P2P file sharing networks since they tend to roam there and I have specific points where I get my stuff at.  I'm pretty cautious about where I get stuff.


----------



## rest0re (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> So....Like Nov 4th the Feds raided my house and took everything ... good news is I hired an army of lawyers to back me which means I got most my hardware back ... bad news being I'm broke ... and somewhat sad news is they took my movie and TV collection spanning about 1000 DVDs... anyway I am not gonna talk about why the feds raided me ... mainly cause they don't want me to .... which kind of kills the whole idea of freedom of speech ... looks like I missed Contra 4 and MK on the DS... what else have I missed in the past 30 days?


Are you with Trashman or why did you got raided?


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Go get an external HD, and store all your Pirate shit on there. That way, if the feds come, you can hide the HD.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all my roms are in a external hdd, in fact they're in two, when i move in to this house i found that the false ceiling add a piece that could be removed just by putting my hand on it, i never used it, so i guess im'a start now...

anyways...

weapon,
i never saw you in the forums, but definitly you left some followers behing, so it's nice to see you're back ^^, and hope everyting works out for you after this


----------



## OSW (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> For those wondering, no if the FBI raids your house under said search warrant (e.g. Virus writing) then they can seize everything but they cannot charge you extraneous evidence (e.g. seizing pirated games) because it was not declared in the warrant. It would be considered contraband and then they can a.) hold it indefinetly, b.) destroy it c.) find a way to use to prove their causation in the warrant (big gamble). Since you have not been barred from internet use then it can not be 1.) file sharing 2.) Music, Game, or Video pirating, 3.) Hacking or 4.) Virus writing or 5.) Pornography (illicit). Any of those get you banned for a long time. So, how you came about losing all your gear is quite intriguing. Please let us know as soon as the moratorium is lifted (which should be after the formal charge).



classy avatar, classy post SaltyDog.

Glad to see u back my XXX bro!


----------



## azotyp (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Hello, OiNK
> Nice to see you again...
> 
> 
> ...



Just encrypt your harddrive and they will have [email protected] against you (if you are normal user).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 4, 2007)

lol it's excellent tht here only microsoft has come to investigate but the cops care less about it.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> lol it's excellent tht here only microsoft has come to investigate but the cops care less about it.


Pouring all the resources into capturing a single downloader as opposed to the serious uploader or heaven forbid, focusing on other crimes. 

That said, that Oink youtube clip, when they all yelled "STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE" it was very calm and no "QUICK GET THE BAR AND SMASH THE DOOR DOWN"


----------



## azotyp (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That said, that Oink youtube clip, when they all yelled "STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE"


This part of the film reminds me part of hitman game (but dont renember which version) , there were at the end some swat groups and they yelled GOGOGO! MOVE MOVE MOVE ! , but that police wasnt so eager to do anything fast, they went to that house like they didnt care, cose they knew that there will be no ressistance.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2007)

Tell you what, you should keep all your files on an _Xbox_ (since it's just a _box with a hard drive_), and then make them _invisible_, and set that you have to _play through an entire hacked copy of Prince of Persia in order to access them_. 









PS: Good to have you back.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Tell you what, you should keep all your files on an _Xbox_ (since it's just a _box with a hard drive_), and then make them _invisible_, and set that you have to _play through an entire hacked copy of Prince of Persia in order to access them_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, thats frikking awesome.
Sorry to hear that weapon but i guess you got off OK..


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Since you have not been barred from internet use then it can not be 1.) file sharing 2.) Music, Game, or Video pirating, 3.) Hacking or 4.) Virus writing or 5.) Pornography (illicit). Any of those get you banned for a long time. So, how you came about losing all your gear is quite intriguing. Please let us know as soon as the moratorium is lifted (which should be after the formal charge).


Actually it could be one of the above...remember I was only accused of a crime...not convicted...not even charged. I did not even bring my lawyers into the conversation for the first few weeks cause I was truly innocent (of the crime they accused me of) However as I tried to cooperate the feds quickly started manipulating my words ... making me _look_ guilty. At which point I knew it was time to pay the insane money to call in the calvary. Bottom line was out of 8 terabytes of data their was not one piece of evidence of what they were looking for so they were then trying to make me confess to a crime I never committed.

As for the experience... well I was walking around my house in long johns eating cereal and watching TV when their was a knock at my door... being a pretty secluded fucking guy and not used to people knocking on my door... my curiosity was peaked as to who was there. I opened it to find at least 5 maybe 6 dudes standing on my lawn. Not sure if they said my name but I do know they had badges hanging on their chest and belt when they announced they had a warrant to come inside. They then sat me down in my kitchen with two agents watching me while the other feds went "shopping" around my house. One agent asked me a few questions while I watched the others went through my shit. As some of you know I am a movie writer and one Fed just sat in my den and was reading my rough copies and ideas which was quite scary cause who knows what the hell I might have wrote. Then he found one of my guns which was thankfully legal and registered but the fact that it was sitting on my desk was a bit unnerving. 

The whole damn thing felt so unnerving... so all the feds but two left my house and the last two just continued to ask me questions. Ironically I have two  400 Disc DVD players where I keep my movies however I pulled them all out to reburn them on better media (the kind where you can print the movie on the tops) so the spindles where in my work area. The Feds grabbed my shit and was walking out and as like....hmmm okay I gotta take these too.

That about covers them coming to my house, it took them over 4 weeks to go through my shit ... they said they weren't doing a heavy scan or going through the hassle of recovering deleted data...they just wanted to see what was on my computers. After 4 or 5 weeks my good lawyer calls me up to say I have to meet with the states attorney. He tells me...just like my other lawyers have advised me... DO NOT TALK. We go into a very VERY small room... there was like a big round table with 6 chairs but not really enough room to pull the chairs out. Creme coloured walls, a 2way mirror, and very dim lights above us... psychology is truly an amazing thing as I did feel ... intimidated? All I know is when she (she being the states attorney) talked to me...I froze. Thats where the lawyers come in. Basically he said I was exercising my right to the fifth and that pretty much closed the case with no evidence on my computer and no way of manipulating my words so it sounds like a confession I was free to go...minus my "contraband". 

This whole deal had nothing to do with piracy or roms or movies cause if it did I'd be in jail. Again they came in my home looking for something and it was not there.

Oh yea as most of you know I have some pretty nice computers and the wost part .... well not the WORST part but.... all my wires were ripped out when they pulled the drives out of my computers. I have not properly rewired them yet cause I was too eager to get my hands on contra 4


----------



## Westside (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow...  What a bunch of jerks, good to have you back buddy.  guilty until proven innocent...  Let's not even get into the politics of the United States.  They should do heavy research before accusing someone.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well you have piqued my interest WeaponX. If you are ever allowed to post what you were accused of then please do so. I'm damn curious... How did the federales suspect you in the first place?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 4, 2007)

lol @ USA


----------



## Javacat (Dec 4, 2007)

SUX 2 B U


Seriously, that's pretty messy (if it's true.. this could be some crazy viral advertising for some movie you're working on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If it is real, you could try and include it somehow in one of your future scripts. Could be an interesting story as well for when your famous, appearing on some TV program about your latest movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there any way you'll be able to get the money back for your lawyer, or is that lost for good? I know how much you americans love suing each other


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 4, 2007)

Amazing enough it would seem a sworn affidavit from an enemy is enough to issue a search warrant. 

So lets say I bang some Americans girlfriend...he gets pissed and to retaliate  calls the feds and says he watched me do terrorist like activity on the computer. He signs a piece of paper saying he swears to tell the truth and that gives the government enough to issue a warrant.

30 days without being able to work, 30 days without being able to make income, 30 days without being able to pay my bills (cause I do it all online)... they did not give a fuck that they were ruining my holidays... they ganked my shit over one liars ability to lie.

**FYI I was not accused of being a terrorist... just given an example**



QUOTE(Javacat @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> SUX 2 B U
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's pretty messy (if it's true.. this could be some crazy viral advertising for some movie you're working on
> ...


Funny you should say that as my scripts are generally inspired by my life...however the feds raiding my house really does not lead for a interesting story...but I won't lie and say I haven't dabbled on the idea...but really it would probably be one boring movie

As for suing...well the only person I can sue is the one who slandered me and they are piss poor so my lawyer advised me not to waste my money. All in all this just ended up being a very valuable life experience...trust nobody


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Amazing enough it would seem a sworn affidavit from an enemy is enough to issue a search warrant.


But is that what really happened? Someone actually told the feds he/she witnessed you commit a felony? Aren't you worried of a person that would go that far just to spite you? Bearing some sort of grudge? What will that person do next? Will it stop at this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Or was that just a piece of (mind-bogglingly insipid) legal trivia? Because,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: So it really was the former. _Why_





 ???


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Surely (what is later discovered to be) lying in a sworn affidavit is a pretty serious offence? Is this buddy of yours in a lot of grief? I'm thinking it would have to be something to do with the T word to allow the police to invoke all the excessive powers they were given in 2001.


----------



## jelbo (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, insane story. Best of luck getting your stuff together man.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

Seeing as they searched your hard drive and your scripts, I'm guessing you got accused of kiddy pronz?


----------



## cribby08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear this has happened to you.  I hope everything works out.  If indeed you do end up being convicted of something make sure you lawyer gets it to where you can get it expunged after a period of time.  That way it will not follow you around if you want to change jobs or anything like that. 

Good luck.


----------



## enarky (Dec 4, 2007)

Pretty fucked up situation. I just wanted to post a snarky comment about how terror hysteria is taking over the USA, but it's not really different over here in Europe. Just imagine you'd live in the UK, where you can be locked up for up to 56 days before even being charged for _anything_. Sad but, true, I guess you can be pretty glad you "only" lost some DVDs and a months income.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 4, 2007)

it's awful to hear it.
i hope you calm down from the raid and enjoy xmas as much as you can!


----------



## MaHe (Dec 4, 2007)

Things like these make me glad I live where I do.


----------



## Foie (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> it's awful to hear it.
> i hope you calm down from the raid and enjoy xmas Christmas as much as you can!



Fixed.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It just bugs me when people call it that.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 4, 2007)

Well XxX looks pretty gangster in the pics he posted, maybe he is a crime lord in hiding! O:


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2007)

I do not really know what to say to all this other than good to have you back Mr. XXX.

I have had my troubles with overbearing police (countless different incidents but transport police are my favourite here) but that one ups* anything that I have had thrown my way.

As I understand it you work for yourself/with your friends but I hope the fact this happened does not come back to haunt you (for anyone wondering a fed level arrest (even without charge) does not do wonders for idiots conducting a cursory background check, not related specifically but gives you an idea: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/27/background_check/ )

I know I would be gutted if I lost my DVD collection and it would not even be that hard for me to replace it. (on a sidenote I wonder how iron clad a defence would be on p2p/copyright charges if I slammed a inventory list from the feds down).

*actually it about 600 ups it but who is counting.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that X, I'm glad your back man, I wondered where you had been.

They'll get theres in the end.

"The universe tends to unfold as it should."  -Quote from Harold and Kumar Goes to White Castle


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 5, 2007)

SO BASICALLY YOU ARE PART OF A "CONSPIRECY THEORY" Of pirating and you took all the money that was hidden away and paid LOTS of money to your lawyers who then got you off!

-Just to be honest, WTF are you doing with a 400 dvd recorder that prints labels on the top???(You a pirate, but thats cool)

-I know a video pirater in Clearwater, Florida and he got NO CHARGES b/ he payed a little past the hundred thousands to get off & he had OVER 3,000 DVD's and OVER 1,000 Xbox and PS2 games! over 5,000 CD's! Not to mention equpiment for factory DVD and CD recording! So I can see you getting off with a little spare cash...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF are you taking about Hazey? I have 2 400 disc DVD PLAYERS...not recorders....PLAYERS...and no duplicate movies...single copies. And only one burner in each rig.






And @Fast....yes this is long from over... I plan to move asap....mainly because my lawyer pointed it out communities do not like my "type" and now I feel I have just become a flagged man. Prior involvements with the law I had layers of security however my right hand man has basically fucked me over.... ironically I still wonder how much the feds know about me as they never pulled my ID nor was I arrested.... just a warrant issued to raid my house... and I am a man with many aliases. Regardless the feds and local police know where I live and who I am and there is no way I am gonna hang out in this town when I know they don't want me to. As innocent as I am these days...being tried repeatedly of a crimes can still be costly.

All in all It is day two of having my rigs back...I should be working but I have been spending most the time looking into better ways of backing up my data in the event future repeats itself.

@Mewgia Those days of illegal crime are long behind me....it took me a while to realize but why run illegal operations in america when you can get rich off selling smokes, booze, and sex which are all perfectly legal and in high demand


----------



## zeppo (Dec 5, 2007)

What the hell did you do in the first place?! It just makes me wonder more now that you've said stuff like "I have many aliases"...


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> What the hell did you do in the first place?! It just makes me wonder more now that you've said stuff like "I have many aliases"...
> 
> QUOTEanyway I am not gonna talk about why the feds raided me


----------



## AMPonzi (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a scary thought though that someone can basically rat you out to the feds for something you didn't do and they can just come by and take all your stuff even if it isn't pertinent to the accusation.  But then again, if they'll award $222,000 to the RIAA for 24 pirated songs, nothing surprises me anymore.  Canada's looking more and more possible even though it's an iceburg, but at least they treat residents like people and not ownership.  I mean, do you realize how much is tied to your social security number?  It's incredible!  And with this new RFID project, it's very possible that tracking is coming next.  I don't know, I don't like where this is going at all... I certainly don't feel security in my homeland...


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> All in all this just ended up being a very valuable life experience...trust nobodyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, they don't give a shit what kind of havok their bullheadedness brings into your life, mainly because everyone looks guilty to them (that's what you get from spending too much time looking into guilty peoples lives, I guess).

On a side note, good to hear you aren't taking it the worst way it could be taken and have bounced back. Hope your Christmas isn't destroyed.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 5, 2007)

Being nice about it you are.  I wouldn't care if the former friend was poor, as I'm vindictive and would gladly at a cost on principle take them from poor to homeless out of sheer spite.  I'd also pursue action against the fed for going in with no hard evidence or investigation of the false charges and for keeping some of your stuff (legal movies) that had to have cost quite a bit considering the total of them.

Do agree though, they're all shits...I'd move too as they'd keep tabs on you just for the hell of it.  You'd be like the 'OJ' of town, except you're innocent...everyone watching and waiting to take another shot.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> I'd also pursue action against the fed for going in with no hard evidence...








 Good luck with that, and welcome to America under the current administration, where the only thing dissolving faster than your "rights" is the dollar.


----------



## amptor (Dec 14, 2007)

not to be mean, but last I heard was that weaponx is not a us citizen and I'm not sure that all constitutional rights cover illegal aliens..also child porn, possibly but doubtful... haven't seen him with any that look under 18.  sad thing about american women is, getting busted by the fbi will get him more pussy.

btw you have to have permission if you want to sue the government... i wouldn't bother with that shit, total waste of time and not even worth talking about.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> @Mewgia Those days of illegal crime are long behind me....it took me a while to realize but why run illegal operations in america when you can get rich off selling smokes, booze, and sex which are all perfectly legal and in high demand


haha oh man so you actually used to do that stuff? I was joking XD


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2007)

Good to hear you're back and in one piece, X. 

and Happy Holidays!


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, wanna tell the story?Â Was it like 2 men in black suits just showing up to your door one day?Â
> ...



Same here lol. Anytime I hear a helicopter nearby, I get paranoid


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 15, 2007)

FBI people wear blue jackets with FBI in yellow letters


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 15, 2007)

not mulder and scully


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 15, 2007)

Is this the testing area?


I get paronoid when somebody I don't know calls, and it say "Unknown Name"


----------



## Friction Baby (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad your back XxX Nice to see you again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Canada's looking more and more possible even though it's an iceburg



Are you serious have you even been here to visit? Bahh


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 16, 2007)

I hate you with a burning passion, so I can't say I feel bad about you getting raided, but good luck.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> I hate you with a burning passion, so I can't say I feel bad about you getting raided, but good luck.


You hate someone over the internet that much? You need a life.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> You hate someone over the internet that much? You need a life.


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 29, 2008)

Enemy's do some fucked up shit these days...
some guy called one of my girl friends and said something about she was gonna get raped... and she was banned from the internet for a while... USA Sucks ass

I mean why the hell did she get banned... and not to mention average joes can do a reverse directory lookup but a cop can't?...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 29, 2008)

why the heck would you bump this?


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 29, 2008)

because it's fun? and i have nothing better today maybe?
Boredom causes ultra old threads to get bumped back to life obviously


----------



## Bob Evil (May 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why the heck would you bump this?




He bumped this because he wanted to hijack the topic, and get talking about his random tale ...


----------



## podunk1269 (May 29, 2008)

Dude if the ripped your wires and shit but didnt find anything that they were looking for and you got off, they have to replace what they destoried, thats law.  And unless you are a previos felon or something, you will win a lawsuit on that part, at least.


----------

